# Rattie photo contest?????



## whiskey (Jan 27, 2007)

Ok, I know we are new here, and yes we did look around a little bit, and saw nothing in here about a photo contest. Our idea, is as follows. Everyone, or most everyone, has a digi camera, and most likely loves "their" ratties more than anything else, so why not have a photo contest (for bragging rights only) to see which rat(s) are the best? I am hoping that I can figure the voting thing out here, so bear with me. If any ideas pop into your minds let me know ok?? As for judging, and rules, these could be worked out at a later time (I have some good ideas). So here we go. Let us know what you all think ok??

Glenn & Susann

P.S. I am not an expert on this polling thing, so if anyone had an idea, feel free to mail us....Thank you


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Sounds like a fun idea! Maybe having different themes each contest.


----------



## ratlover122 (Jan 28, 2007)

Good idea, I say we do it, AFTER I get some new ratties.XD


----------



## carlylox (Jan 16, 2007)

This would be a great idea if only I could get my boys to sit still and say "CHEESE" for the camera. I've got some wonderful shots of their bums as they run off just as the camera takes the picture  

I don't think I'd be able to tell my boys if I did post thier picture just incase they get all self conscious and start starving themselves :lol:


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Haha!


----------



## whiskey (Jan 27, 2007)

Good morning everyone,

we were kinda hoping that more people would at least take the poll, so come on everyone, vote. Just one mouse click...
As for the contest, I am working on some ideas, but I am open for ideas from all of you. For example the judging and what catagory or theme we should do. I was thinking that we could start it in the beginning of March. This gives everyone time to get some of their best photos. So, since everyone seems to be for it, please break out the cameras and start taking your best photos. 
Since I am a photographer I can offer to be a judge, but if you all have other ideas, please let me know.

Thank you...

Glenn & Susann


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

there would be no winner tho cuz each rat is gorgus and no1 would be able to decide who should win!!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah I was thinking the same thing >.<


----------



## King420 (Jan 6, 2007)

i think its a great idea, you could break it down to the different species and like the best rat duos and such. so there could be multiple winners, and alot of bragging. LOL!


----------

